# Addition to Winter Wardrobe?



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Something strange in the winter woollies drawer!

He's called "Mon Fay" and he (or she) was a pitiful sight a week ago, lying in a corner on the cold, damp balcony floor after the rest of the crowd had flown off after 'breakfast', on a wet and very windy day. He's very young, and couldn't fly too well in the howling winds we had here on the coast. One eye was closed up and watery, and he had yellow gunge stuck to his face where the discharge from the tear ducts had formed a crust. 

The first pic - Monday, the next day - shows him on his feet, on a hot water bottle. Had to bathe his feet to get off the poop he had stepped in, of course. He also had little bits of cotton or something attached where his feathers had got sticky. I had washed his face and removed as much stuff as came off fairly easily, Sunday evening, starting him on Baytril (the only antibiotic I have in stock). He could have one-eyed cold or could have just been badly pecked, but it was best to be safe. 

He's now had the course of Baytril, is eating very enthusiastically, had the freedom of the bedroom the two days I worked at home and has now just returned from Cynthia's with me, seemingly unfazed by two long journeys in a pigeon carrier and the weekend in different quarters. 

He got his name because the email to Cynthia telling of his initial progress should have been entitled "Monday" but was mistyped "Monfay" - Cynthia reckoned that Monfay was a nice, and different, name for a pigeon. So much for my idea of calling him "Poopfoot" 

The second pic finds him relaxing amid the old woollies in the space above the wardrobe.

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He had a little run around tonight when we got home.

Here he is fascinated by the shining thing hanging from the ceiling.

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a cute and very lucky youngster, John! I'm so glad you were able to rescue him/her. I must say that Monfay does sound a bit better than PoopFoot for a name  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor little guy would probably be dead by now had you not intervened. He seems so tame and comfortable in your home and I know you're enjoying having him around. He looks really good so whatever problem he had, I believe you caught it in time.

Monfay is a great name - reminds me of a medieval- type name. 

I know little Monfay will continue to thrive in your good hands. Great save, John.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bless his little heart, John. 

He looks remarkably better in the pictures following the initial one.  
I, personally, like _different_ names. I think Mon Fay is delightful.  

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What an amazing difference in his appearance. The picture of him on the sweaters is priceless.
Bless your heart, John. Bless his heart too!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Monfay is such a lucky bird. 

He definitely received an early Christmas present from Santa by having you around.  

Suzanna


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lucky cutie! He knows where it's warm to snuggle. It always interests me to hear the different words we use, in the UK and here in the States.  Are "woolies" just warm clothing? Sweaters and "long underwear" (aka "long johns"), and such? What a good descriptive word for them. My favorite so far, I believe, is torch, when we mostly say flashlight here. That was on a thread where someone in the States mistakenly thought someone in the UK (I think it was) had a real flaming torch out in their aviary at night and was worried it might be dangerous. Oops, got off topic. . .just enjoy the different words.  And Mon Fay is a perfect name.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Monfay is a real cutie, and a well-traveled one for his young age. I bet he is quite happy now and also with the name he actually got.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Rescue of Mon Fay*

Glad you could rescue him, John. He's a cutie.

Larry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

maryjane said:


> What a lucky cutie! He knows where it's warm to snuggle. It always interests me to hear the different words we use, in the UK and here in the States.  Are "woolies" just warm clothing? Sweaters and "long underwear" (aka "long johns"), and such? What a good descriptive word for them. My favorite so far, I believe, is torch, when we mostly say flashlight here. That was on a thread where someone in the States mistakenly thought someone in the UK (I think it was) had a real flaming torch out in their aviary at night and was worried it might be dangerous. Oops, got off topic. . .just enjoy the different words.  And Mon Fay is a perfect name.


Hi MaryJane,

Yes indeed. Sweaters (or jumpers) and sweatshirts and stuff. We do have some subtle differences in terminology, for sure. I get confused sometimes, as I often spell the US way - I work for an American owned company and much of the stuff that comes from the CEO and his minions is US style. I once went to a store in NYC asking for 'cotton wool' and confused everyone, til they worked out it was 'cotton waste' 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a darling little bird. Like his name too.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are flying by to add our KUDOS to John for a FINE rescue!

What a WONDERFUL difference between the first and last pictures, John!

We, too, think Monfay is MUCH better than Monday AND, even more so, than Poopfoot!  

I, too, am fascinated by the "differences" is language, MJ...can cause quite a fun time when one "misinterprets." 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

John,

What a darling he is. I'm so glad you were able to rescue him. He looks so content among the woolies, all snug and warm. You have done a wonderful job of healing him.

Margaret


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well it makes a very cute addition to your wardrobe. I hope you like wearing feathers in winter.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garye said:


> Well it makes a very cute addition to your wardrobe. I hope you like wearing feathers in winter.


Heck, if that's what keeps a pigeon warm it's good enough for me. Time he's had his adult molt I should have a good collection 

John


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Bless you, John, for saving little Mon Fay!

The name is so cute and fits him well!


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Cute guy, and he looks like he's doing well!

By the way, _Mon Fay de Poopfoot_ would be a _very_ aristocratic name....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

ryannon said:


> Cute guy, and he looks like he's doing well!
> 
> By the way, _Mon Fay de Poopfoot_ would be a _very_ aristocratic name....


That is an excellent name 

Yep, so far so good. Showing what's expected of an indoor (temporarily) pigeon - eating, drinking, napping and destroying the room inch by inch. Of course, he has an indoor tub as well - which he just stepped out of here:

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> Yep, so far so good. Showing what's expected of an indoor (temporarily) pigeon - eating, drinking, napping and destroying the room inch by inch. Of course, he has an indoor tub as well - which he just stepped out of here:


You mean, centimeter by centimeter, don't you? I thought you guys went metric over there. I wish we had. That way I wouldn't have to spend so much time converting things.

I HATE CONVERTING!

Anyways, the indoor tub - it's not a jacuzzi is it? Sounds like that bird has everything. He may not want to leave. You may have a permanent tenant.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garye said:


> You mean, centimeter by centimeter, don't you? I thought you guys went metric over there. I wish we had. That way I wouldn't have to spend so much time converting things.
> 
> I HATE CONVERTING!
> 
> Anyways, the indoor tub - it's not a jacuzzi is it? Sounds like that bird has everything. He may not want to leave. You may have a permanent tenant.


Ah well, I be old-fashioned, me lad - likes me inches and me fahrenheit temperatures and me pounds 

Funny how we adjust to mls for medicines and grams for weighing pigeons, though!

Pigeon had to settle for an old cooking dish - first used as a pigeon bath in 1996. Next week he'll be spending a few days at Cynthia's, to toughen him up a bit with the gang in the aviary.

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The wardrobe pigeon is currently on vacation at Cynthia's Pigeon Apartments (or, the aviary), so he can learn how to interact with the big pigeons and stand his ground, before returning home.

The first thing he did on being introduced, last thursday, was find the food. Soon after, he found the bathtub. The next day, he was first into the tub (below, bottom right). 

He is certainly confident, even somewhat cocky, for a youngster. Ha! He'll learn 

Still has to be put in a roosting box on a cold night, though.

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The bird is so cute though, it'll be hard to release him, I'm sure. It's good that it has confidence - it'll need it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, that last picture is so cute - looks like the other guys are watching him and saying "who are you to hog our bath water?"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wishing _Mon Fay de Poopfoot _ALL THE VERY BEST, John and Cynthia!

Since I grew up withOUT the metric system AND math was my WORST subject...well...miles, pounds, etc. for me... 

I agree, Garye...hate converting...

  

Shi & Squeaks (who couldn't care less about math, much less converting!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo, John! I'm so glad that little one is doing so well and getting all the extra attention needed from you and Cynthia!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He sure looks 200 percent better ...what a doll!  

One question, where did you get such a nice wide bath pan? I can only find ones like that...that hold one to three birds... 

Thank you for helping him and all birds that are fortunate to come into your tender loving care.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> One question, where did you get such a nice wide bath pan? I can only find ones like that...that hold one to three birds...


Hi Treesa,

I got it from the place I get my pigeon feed - Gem Supplements - and somewhat cheaper than the big pigeon & pet company (below) sells it for.

This is the item as sold by the biggest pigeon supply store in the UK

http://www.everythingforpets.com/large_benson_pigeon_bath.pet/use.id.5.item_id.1095.dept.185/

I think that's just under $50

On my balcony I use a long, rectangular tray normally for holding plant pots or tubs. It is only half the depth, but holds plenty of pigeons. Got that from a garden supplies place.


John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the link John, it's a perfect community pool for us with birds into the higher numbers.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

My poorly squeaker MonFay de PoopFoot has turned out to be a healthy young hen. 

I think she must have got wind of my plans to return her to my balcony once she had got her adult feathers, as she has paired up with 'Prince Henry', an unreleasable. He used to be 'Henrietta' until he showed very clearly that he is most un-Henrietta like 

They have deposited a few twigs behind a box, out of everyone's way, and MonFay was last seen running around the aviary being 'driven' by her new mate.

I think she has now told me "Buzz off - I'm not going anywhere".

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad you let them make their own choices and then support the decision they make.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Charis said:


> I'm glad you let them make their own choices and then support the decision they make.


Just like kids, ain't they, Charis 

John


----------

